# How many times a day does your dog poop?



## krisgil88

Just curious how many times a day your dog poops and if they go around the same time daily. Duke was predictible up until a few days ago. Now I can take him on a full walk and he won't go at all because he is sniffing so much he becomes distracted by the many dogs/neighbors that seem to always be around. He went twice today, once after waking up and once after his morning meal. Isn't it normal for them to go after both of their meals and in the morning? 

I'm not sure how to handle this. I don't want him going in the house but I've started to wonder if he's not going because he knows that I will stay out there longer with him with the hopes that he will go. Tonight, after a 45 minute walk I brought him in with no success.When we first got him, we would make him poop on the front lawn and then take him for his walk. I'm wondering if we need to go back to this. He's just 6 months old.

When I take him out for his last pee tonight, do I stay out there and see if he goes or just bring him in? He's not crated at night and sleeps in our room. The other night my husband was out for 20 minutes waiting for him to poop before bed, and obviously this is not our normal routine. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

My dogs poop once a day and are on a very high quality food. My roommate's dog poops 2-4 times a day and he's on a very low quality food.

It sounds like your dog has learned that the longer he waits the longer he is out for? My aunt's dog used to do this because she would walk him or play with him until he went and then she would turn around and head right home after. I fixed this in two weeks (I didn't see the dog every day). What I did was when the dog went out he got NO attention in the yard until he did his business and then he got praise and lots of play time. With the walks I'd pick my route or my time limit for the walk before we started and then I'd stick to it whether the dog went or not. However, if I was nearing the end of the walk and he went I would praise and lengthen the walk some so id didn't end right after he did his business. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I have no idea how many times Luke poops. Sometimes he'll go 3x a day, sometimes he doesn't go at all, even if he eats his meal. But all dogs are different. You could also give a key word for your dog to go to the bathroom. It could be anything, for our dog we say, "Go Bathroom Luke." and he knows that "bathroom" means to "go". You could give that a whirl. Good luck.


----------



## sheltiemom

Usually twice, morning and evening, but sometimes only once. I taught mine the command "go potty" when they were puppies. I usually let them take their time since I have a fenced yard, but if I'm in a hurry and they need to come in I tell them go potty and they do.


----------



## Abbylynn

Mine usually go twice a day ... once in the morning ... usually before their breakfast ... and once about an hour or so after dinner. I try and keep them on a schedule ... this has now become a fairly predictable routine ... unless they are ill or something ... of course.


----------



## mashlee08

I was actually wondering this the other day, how often other dogs poop.
My dog poops twice once in the morning and then a little after lunch. I wish she pooped once. But all dogs are different


----------



## EdDTS

My dog goes at least once a day. Though I believe late at night, he'll go out of the garage and go to the restroom.
He doesn't like to go unless he's been on a walk or had a lot of play at home.


----------



## Hitchington

Hitch usually poops twice a day. Once in the morning right before breakfast, once in the evening a couple hours before dinner. Sometimes he misses one or the other.


----------



## Hambonez

Twice a day, generally. Once around 7 am before breakfast, and once after work between 4:30-7, before dinner. He's only 7 months old now, so I don't know if it will change more when he becomes an adult. He has gone up to four times a day on rare occasion! But that's maybe once a month.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

Riley goes 3x's a day, Bambi once or twice a day and Dycen sometimes goes several times a day one day and then not at all the next..


----------



## Miss Bugs

twice usually, first thing in the am and right before bed


----------



## BellaPup

mashlee08 said:


> I was actually wondering this the other day, how often other dogs poop.
> My dog poops twice once in the morning and then a little after lunch. I wish she pooped once. But all dogs are different


I was, too - LOL Ah, the exciting life of the dog owner. I was actually thinking of starting a thread but didn't know how to word it. Thanks krisgil =)

Bella was fairly regular when I had her on Canidae - morning, noonish & before bed - then I switched to Orijen since Canidae is hard to find lately. Now she might poop twice a day - maybe. No more pre-bed poopies like before - all in the early morning & again early afternoon. Sometimes she'll go 24hrs w/no poo action. I was starting to become worried, but maybe it's just better food?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I think buddy does a little 'holding out' to stay with me longer... It's frustrating cuz I take him out on my morning break as soon as it gets light out & sometimes he doesn't go. So I give him to the end of my break which is 20 min to go, if he doesn't then it's back into their yard util I get off at 10:30-11AM (he HATES to go in his own yard & will wait if he can til I get off to take them for their excersise walk . then he is keen to go lol.


----------



## Avie

Usually once, sometimes twice.


----------



## ben00x

Gunther usually only poops on our walks. He'll usually poop twice during the walk. One in the beginning and another smaller one later on in the walk. And there's the occasional third poop (I learned to start bringing at least 3 bags with us, just in case). 
I always know when he's full of it and has to go #2 because his sniffer is on overdrive and he darts around on the leash. After he's done, he's a totally different dog. More relaxed, I guess haha.
When we're at home and he tells me he has to go out (he'll come up and start "talking" and when I ask, "potty?" I get a sharp "yes!" bark from him) he usually just pees. He either doesn't want to poop, or the act of walking helps it "move along" haha.


----------



## InkedMarie

I feed The Honest Kitchen and Darwin's, which is pre made raw. The days they're on Darwin's, it's so nice: poop once or twice a day, small poops. Sorta like dog owner heaven, lol. The days they're on THK, they poop more, ESP Ginger. She has always pooped often so this is nothing new but on THK, it can be 4 or 5 times a day.


----------



## PackMomma

Mine usually poop once a day, very small, firm stools that usually crumble when picked up if I'm walking them. Depending how much bone they've eaten in a day will usually vary how crumbly the poop is. I don't have to pick up poop often in my backyard, I do when we go for walks but niether poop on walks very often unless i'm walking them when they would normally go. The poo in my yard usually crumbles and turns to dust within a few days, and just fertilizes the lawn, consequently, we have to mow the backyard more than we have to pick up poop. Its kind of ridiculous. Before I switched them to %100 raw diet ( I was previously feeding partial kibble, partial raw), I still had to pick up poo a couple times a week otherwise it was getting stepped on and tracked into the house, and the backyard would rarely need to be mowed, but now it groes like crazy and although I like not having to pick up poo often, my hubby complains about having to mow the backyard twice a week lol.


----------

